# Maisy at 15 weeks



## pembroke (Mar 30, 2016)

Managed to get Maisy to stay still just about long enough!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful puppy and very skilled photographer.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tremendously cute. Did you take that yourself or have it taken?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Such a pretty poo and nicely taken photo.


----------



## pembroke (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks! Yes I took it myself, am actually a photographer by trade but normally of things with less fur and that sit still!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Still cockapoo puppy? It might be an oxymoron.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photo - I look forward to seeing plenty more 

I remember years ago a friend of mine was very keen on photography and wanted to try dogs as he thought it would be easy  he came and took some photos of my pair I had at that time - I got some photos I treasure  and he decided to never photograph dogs ever again


----------



## pembroke (Mar 30, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> Fantastic photo - I look forward to seeing plenty more
> 
> I remember years ago a friend of mine was very keen on photography and wanted to try dogs as he thought it would be easy  he came and took some photos of my pair I had at that time - I got some photos I treasure  and he decided to never photograph dogs ever again


Not sure I'll swap from people but was fun and she definitely kept me on my toes!


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

What a beautiful shot, She look so cute with that pose.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

She is a doll!!!


----------

